# Lost Pigeon



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

Hello:

Anybody out there near Bellmore, NY. I decided to post here because
even though I take care of ferals, A very nice looking almost pure
white with couple of dark areas pigeon has joined my ferals. Been there about
three days and is banded so I know it belongs to somebody. I can't get
close enough to see the numbers.This bird is very well taken care of. Is anybody missing a bird in the area.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Without a stroke of luck.............there's no way to know who the bird belongs to without knowing what's on the band. If you get a chance to capture it, please let us know what the band says and it can be traced if it's a traceable band.


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

*I caught the bird*

The bird was in some sort of distress and I was able to catch it

The band says IB 80 706. Any help in locating its owner would be greatly
appreciated


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Patty_Duke said:


> The bird was in some sort of distress and I was able to catch it
> 
> The band says IB 80 706. Any help in locating its owner would be greatly
> appreciated


Are you sure it's "80" and not "08", which would make it a 2008 bird, young and probably lost but also probably not very far from home. 
I can tell you from experience that the band can't be traced. The only hope is possibly finding any fanciers in your area and hoping it's one of theirs.
What sort of distress is the bird in?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Unless you want to keep the bird, here is the info on one of the officers of the IF (International Federation of Pigeon Fanciers). It's isn't one of their birds, but this guy is only a few miles from you. If you don't have any where to keep the bird and don't WANT to keep it, tell him that Renee Kennedy in Martinsville, VA gave you his info and that you need someone to get the bird.

Secretary - Treasurer
Val Matteucci
P.O.Box 374
Hicksville,NY 11802
Phone:
(516) 794-3612
Fax516) 794-6654
[email protected]


----------

